# Antenna location of '03 E46



## robj213 (Nov 2, 2002)

Does anybody know where the antenna is located for '03 E46??

I am thinking of getting metalized film for tint and wonder if that would interfer with the radio reception.


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

Its in the top of the rear window, and yes, it will interfere with reception.

Get non metallic tint, or be prepared for problems if you insist on metallic tint.


----------



## mullhaupt (Oct 31, 2002)

I got the quantum tint (metalized) and it hasnt effected the reception, and this stuff is suppose to last for life, so I dont no what the prob would be it looks great and it wont fade, Ive driven in Cali , Nevada, Utah and here in Colorado with no problems


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

I have metallic tint. It seemed to mainly affect AM reception, less of a problem with FM.

However, the reception even before I had the tint applied was less than stellar. Probably my biggest beef with the stock system.


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

mullhaupt, how dark is your tint? It looks like you got all of your windows tinted. I like it!


----------



## mullhaupt (Oct 31, 2002)

My tint is called 28 percent HP quantum it is metalized and is on all the windows lifetime guarantee



Plaz I think the AM reception is bad any ways especially around power poles


----------



## robj213 (Nov 2, 2002)

Hm 28% Quantum?? I checked with a shop here that sells Quantum films and they only had 35% and 20%. I am going with Formula One 28%, also a full metal film but non-reflective. Have a appointment to get it done Wednesday, will see if messes up my radio reception.


----------

